# Folkestone Harbour Station



## trmphotography (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the derelict station at Folkestone Harbour, I was amazed that I could just walk into this site and stroll along the platforms. It was then that I realised that it was the only way to access the pier. If you haven't already you must visit this site... its Great!




Folkestone Harbour Station..... by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr



Derelict Station - Folkestone Harbour... by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr



Dereliction - if there is such a word!! by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr



Rusty Roof - Folkestone Harbour! by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## alex76 (Jan 1, 2012)

nice shots mate... i know a lot of folk get funny with hdr but looks nice. also any history of the gaff???


----------



## jools (Jan 1, 2012)

,,thanks


----------



## trmphotography (Jan 1, 2012)

A bit of history....courtesy of wikipedia...

Folkestone Harbour station is a railway station built to serve the port of Folkestone in Kent, and is one of three stations in the town. It is at the end of the short 1-in-30 Folkestone Harbour Branch Line, joining the South Eastern Main Line at Folkestone Junction. The branch and harbour station provided a rail connection for boat trains from London which connected with the ferry services to Calais and Boulogne.
The branch and station closed to regular passenger train services in 2001 although the line and station continued to be used by the Venice-Simplon Orient Express (VSOE) and railtours. As of March 2009, Network Rail intend to close the branch, and an association has formed to preserve it as a heritage line.
Folkestone Harbour station is located at the end of a viaduct which separates the port's inner and outer harbours, which in turn is the end of the spur railway separate from the main line. The proposals for the regeneration of the Harbour area will see additional accommodation built; however, it has been determined that this will not be sufficient to justify reopening the rail link to the Harbour. Due to its infrequent use it has been proposed that Folkestone Harbour be closed permanently, the viaduct demolished, and the track on the rail spur lifted.[4]


Folkestone Harbour Viaduct
On 12 April 2008, a closure ceremony, together with an official last train took place.[5] However, objections had been raised by English, Welsh and Scottish Railway, Department for Transport and Southeastern. During 2008, VSOE still used Folkestone Harbour with its last train travelling on 13 November[6] and a number of rail tours visited the branch. Advertised as the last train, a steam hauled rail tour visited the branch on 14 March 2009.

Reliant on closure of the line, a proposed Folkestone Harbour and Seafront Masterplan included plans to demolish the viaduct to make way for a new marina.[8] An association opposing the closure was formed, with the primary aim of gaining control of the branch either through purchase or a lease with an option to buy.[8] The group, called the Remembrance Line Association proposes turning it into a mainline connected heritage railway, a 'Leaving for War' museum and a memorial dedicated to the troops that arrived on trains to the branch and left on ships to fight in both World War I and World War II.[8] It also proposes hosting regular national railtours to the branch, and would permanently operate a tourist shuttle service up and down the 1in30 gradient, utilising its own rolling stock and locomotives. Further plans include a revived passenger ferry to Boulogne. On Sunday, 21 December 2008, the Remembrance Line Association ran a railtour to the branch using the Southern Railway preserved diesel electric Class 201 No. 1001.[9]

On 20 March 2009, Network Rail announced they had begun the formal process to close the line and station on cost grounds, having redeveloped Folkestone West with new waiting facilities for the VSOE passengers. However, up to August 2010, the closure process had not proceeded past the statutory 'mothballing' stage, making the railway still officially operational. This is to allow protracted negotiations between all interested parties to run their full course to ensure the optimum benefits for the Folkestone Harbour statutory port area and to fully investigate heritage, conservation and other planning issues pertaining to the Shepway District as a whole.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 1, 2012)

There's some more pictures here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19764&highlight=folkstone+harbour+station


----------

